# Outburst in lodge!



## Radical540 (Jul 14, 2014)

The other day we were having our regular business meeting, and a past -master showed up for the first time in almost a year. (probably because we were having a "vote" of sorts).  As the meeting proceeded, this PM stood up and in a loud cantankerous tone, started to address the WM in an aggressive fashion.  The exchange got very heated (the WM stayed completely calm) when the WM refused to comply with what this PM was asking for.

 (at one point, the PM said to the WM  "....you're not a dictator here..." and the SD stood up and said "yes he is, he's the WM...")

 The exchange went back and forth for about 5 full minutes; and eventually the PM finally stood up and  said "_well....how about I just quit..._..".  He took off his apron, threw it on the ground and stormed out of lodge, slamming the door behind him.

This is my first experience with such a spectacle within lodge...  I think everyone was a little shocked too!


----------



## JJones (Jul 14, 2014)

I had a similar experience when I was in the South, except the lodge just closed and the man got right in my face about it.

He was our SD at the time.  When we closed the lodge he slammed the Bible so hard on the way to me that we had to replace it with a new one.


----------



## Radical540 (Jul 14, 2014)

Wow! That's crazy... How did that happen? (break the binding?) 
I've slammed shut many of books in my day (mostly textbooks..LOL) but I can't say I've ever "broken" a book before... 
???


----------



## JJones (Jul 14, 2014)

I'm not really sure how other than it was an old bible and it was starting to get worn.

The jewels were still inside as well, although some of them actually flew out, so maybe that caused damaged somehow.


----------



## Radical540 (Jul 14, 2014)

What a travesty.....
I've got to say, the outburst I speak of was completely out of the blue and not expected from anyone. Without going into specifics, I will say it involved lodge monies and what he "thought" he had coming to him- that could not be confirmed in ANY archival meeting minutes...whatsoever!
(it's always about the money with some people!!)


----------



## Glen Cook (Jul 15, 2014)

I believe I was JS when I saw a brother storm out of the room after a dispute. At the next meeting, the secretary read the minutes and indicated the lodge had closed, "peace and harmony prevailing." I wonder what Lodge he was attending.


----------



## Brother_Steve (Jul 15, 2014)

Judging by the content of the post, he should have been gavelled down by the WM until everyone cooled off.


----------



## dfreybur (Jul 15, 2014)

I was at a meeting when a brother stormed out.  As he started to leave I stood but I wasn't recognized until he was already gone.  "Sorry Worshipful.  I was going to request a battery of three by three to thank our brother for his decades of service but he's already out of earshot" and I sat back down.

Gaveling a brother down is very hard to do but is necessary at time.  Please take it up after the meeting, whack.


----------



## admarcus1 (Jul 15, 2014)

dfreybur said:


> "Sorry Worshipful.  I was going to request a battery of three by three...



What is a battery of three by three?


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## dfreybur (Jul 15, 2014)

admarcus1 said:


> What is a battery of three by three?



Special form of applause used in a number of jurisdictions.  You may well know of it under another term.


----------



## admarcus1 (Jul 15, 2014)

dfreybur said:


> Special form of applause used in a number of jurisdictions.  You may well know of it under another term.


I think I have seen it at our Table Lodge after each toast, just didn't know it was called that. Thanks. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## BroBook (Jul 15, 2014)

Sarcastic?


Bro Book
M.W.U.G.L. Of Fl: P.H.A.
Excelsior # 43
At pensacola


----------



## dfreybur (Jul 15, 2014)

BroBook said:


> Sarcastic?



If you mean my example of asking for applause for the brother leaving, not for him.  He was a Mason of the Year for the lodge and a mentor to all of the members before my generation.  If you mean some of the other brothers in lodge who managed to get into conflict with him, I'll go with sarcastic.  As a deacon at the time my suggestion gave pause to some of the senior members of the time.  Too late to help with that one brother who switched to being active in Scottish Rite and never came back, but the amount of conflict started going down after that.


----------



## goomba (Jul 15, 2014)

Last year our WM renounced because of JW preferred charges on one of MM's.  He took off his apron, threw his dues cards, and said various things.


----------



## Morris (Jul 15, 2014)

Wow, I guess this happens more than I thought.  I'm so naive


Jeff


----------



## JJones (Jul 15, 2014)

JMorris said:


> Wow, I guess this happens more than I thought.  I'm so naive
> 
> 
> Jeff



It happens far too often.  This is one of the things that happens when we fail to guard the West Gate carefully enough.


----------



## dfreybur (Jul 16, 2014)

JMorris said:


> Wow, I guess this happens more than I thought.



Roughly once per decade in my experience.


----------



## Willys (Jul 16, 2014)

Yes, the WM should have invited the offender to have a seat.  Upon refusal, should next request the Deacon's to assist the Brother to his seat.  That failing then a quick _'call off' to refreshment_ to resolve attendance.  But, in the heat of a moment sometimes things may go sideways.

I had an older Brother, PM from an other Lodge, who used to give me a hard time while I was instructing floor work.  Actually confrontational.  When he died some of the Brothers attended his funeral, said they stuck a pin in him to make sure he was dead... RIP

Understand, we're just men, some of whom may be experiencing personal stress.  Anytime is a good time to assist a Brother in need.



JJones said:


> I'm not really sure how other than it was an old bible and it was starting to get worn.
> 
> The jewels were still inside as well, although some of them actually flew out, so maybe that caused damaged somehow.


Funny *Brother JJ*, should a non-Masonic casual reader see your post, _'The jewels were still inside... some flew out...'_, it could pose a query about those jewels... _'and how is the Brother doing now?'_


----------



## Angler (Jul 18, 2014)

I've seen gentlemen meltdown in lodge on occasion.  Almost always, there was personal gain involved or a preoccupation with creatively spending lodge funds.  Of course, that is in conflict with our Obligation.


----------



## admarcus1 (Jul 18, 2014)

When such a thing happens, it is, of course, important to diffuse the situation as well as one can.  However, once the moment has passed, I would suggest that a Brother not directly involved in the conflict follow up with the upset brother.  It can be that there are other things going on, problems at work, family and/or health issues that are behind the outburst.  There are times when the extreme stress of situations where one feels unable to express oneself ends up overloading a person and they end up venting their frustration elsewhere, where its not appropriate or out of proportion.  What under normal circumstances might be a minor issues may be enough to push someone temporarily over the edge.  Perhaps he is caring for someone with a grave illness, or he is in danger of losing his job, or his retirement savings have imploded.  It could be any number of things.  Rather than seeing someone who has done something wrong, instead see someone who may need some help, if only a sympathetic ear, a shoulder to cry on, or a respite from the burdens he carries.


----------



## Radical540 (Jul 18, 2014)

RayW said:


> I've seen gentlemen meltdown in lodge on occasion.  Almost always, there was personal gain involved or a preoccupation with creatively spending lodge funds.  Of course, that is in conflict with our Obligation.


And this is EXACTLY what was involved in our incident.  It's just sad that people can get SO worked up over what often amounts to VERY trivial circumstances.


----------



## dfreybur (Jul 18, 2014)

admarcus1 said:


> When such a thing happens, it is, of course, important to diffuse the situation as well as one can.



It's also important to figure out why the outburst happened.  The couple that I've witnessed over the years the basis of the problem was not what appeared on the surface during the outburst.  The surface problem was the straw that broke the camel's back not the majority of load on the camel.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 5, 2014)

All of this is interesting. Having just been raised last night I have not yet attended any Master Mason lodge meetings.


----------

